# iPhone 4: What To Do



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

So I have an old 4 and apps no longer support this phone (still on 7.1.2). I wanted to turn it to a music player but it won't sync; the laptop I originally synced this on is already dead.

So... suggestions please? :blush:


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

If I remember correctly, you should be able to set it up on another PC. I did it but that was some years back. 

You may end up having to reformat the phone and then setup the sync with the new PC with new credentials. That sounds familiar and may have been what I did.


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

Yep, it was prompting me to reformat. Any other options though?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

None that I know of. Just backup any data and do the format.


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

Thank you @bassfisher6522 sir.


----------

